# GH Waterfarm 8-Pack Dripring, 1st run....



## Budking (Mar 26, 2009)

hello,

 it been awhile since i posted so ive decided to give everyone an update.
i am currently trying out my new General hydroponics waterfarm 8pack hydro drip system.  It will be my 1st try with this specific system and it is going nicely i must say.

in the waterfarm room, i run 1000W M.H. during veg(15 days), and 2 1000w HPS for flower(55-70 days) Vented and sealed sun systems 6" flange hood
rooms runs about 72-75 degrees, and a consistant 60% humidity

I run another small veg room (400w MH)
holds my mother (2nd Gen Afgani Kush purchased from a canabis club), and i do all of my cloning and rooting. i have had the strain for about 1.5 yrs and its the best ive ever had as far as bad *** genetics go and also key might i add. been growing for about 5 yrs, hydro about 2 yrs 

Nutes:Canna Aqua with booster
current PPMs about 2100 / PH about 5.7 
Res hold about 15 Gal (30gal total), drain every 2 weeks

i am currently at 10 days of veg 

hey if anyone has any questions id be happy to answer them
and im am open to input - thanks for looking


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

very neat setup you have there!


----------



## 420benny (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks nice! You are pretty trusting with water not leaking and staining those hardwood floors.


----------



## Dillan (Mar 26, 2009)

Your grow is looking great. 
How do you like the waterfarm i was looking into getting one and just wondering how well it works.


----------



## Budking (Mar 26, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Looks nice! You are pretty trusting with water not leaking and staining those hardwood floors.



yea i was thinkin that to, but so far no leakage. The rings give off a little splash but the light drys it up pretty quick, and its only a prob when their little.


----------



## Budking (Mar 26, 2009)

Dillan said:
			
		

> Your grow is looking great.
> How do you like the waterfarm i was looking into getting one and just wondering how well it works.



well as i said its my first run at it and so far im very impressed. They are growing very fast and hearty as you can tell im working with a very limited amount of space, and thats actually my biggest worrie. its going to fill up quick so well see how well i like it. though in my opinion it really comes down to the nutes. so when i say impressed im referring to the nutes. i picked the waterfarm because i like the way that it functions, so when u ask how well it works i can say very very well functionality wise... lots of air, not to much algea..etc.   but it really comes down to how well u understand it, your nutes and the way your plants grow. so i guess what im more impressed with is the Canna  Nutes for recirculating and drain to waste setups. (i tryed both)


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 26, 2009)

trust me bro, compared to my growroom
you have a good amount of space
looking great
:ciao:


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 27, 2009)

so what size will they finish at?


----------



## Budking (Mar 27, 2009)

not sure im guessing about 3-3.5 ft


----------



## Growdude (Mar 27, 2009)

Budking said:
			
		

> not sure im guessing about 3-3.5 ft



I would put them into flower NOW then.


----------



## Budking (Mar 28, 2009)

im going to soon, i have pretty good amount of height.. was more worried about the width


----------



## Locked (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah I wld flower very soon...very nice setup...


----------



## Budking (Mar 28, 2009)

here is a update


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 29, 2009)

well if the fan is at the max height you can go, then id leave them veg alittle longer,
yea looks like its gona be hard to get light to the sides when they get abit bigger!
there comming along nicely though!


----------



## Budking (Mar 29, 2009)

yea i have about 1.5 ft clearence above the fan so it can go a little higher so im thinkin i should be fine


----------



## Budking (Mar 31, 2009)

algea is starting to grow on the hydrotrons at the edge of the buckets and on the rockwool cubes at the base of the plants were there is still bright light getting through. ill post pics tomorrow im tired, any thoughts...... i think the nute temp is around 68 degrees ph 5.7 and ppm 1500. i was thinkin about making little covers so light cant get to them...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow,	nice	bushy	ladies.	Awsome	set-up.	Looks	great	over	there.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 31, 2009)

nice grow man
real proper looking.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Budking said:
			
		

> algea is starting to grow on the hydrotrons at the edge of the buckets and on the rockwool cubes at the base of the plants were there is still bright light getting through. ill post pics tomorrow im tired, any thoughts...... i think the nute temp is around 68 degrees ph 5.7 and ppm 1500. i was thinkin about making little covers so light cant get to them...



Just bury the ring in the hydroton, there should never be any water/nutes on the hydroton surface, that will eliminate algae.

This also prevents the ring from spitting.


----------



## Budking (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks thats a great idea im going to do it right now.   here are some updates..... ive been slowly increasing the nute strength and will continue to untill i see signs that they dont like it im at like 1500 ppm.  
 currently at 15 days of veg today


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 31, 2009)

whoa
massive growth


----------



## Budking (Apr 1, 2009)

here is a better pic and here are some pics of my new mothers and my mature lady.


----------



## Growdude (Apr 1, 2009)

Plants look awesome!

Take my advice and flower now, its going to be overgrown.
Take a look at how small my plants were in vegg before I flowered and how big they were when done, ive seen mine grow 5x there size at least.


----------



## Dillan (Apr 1, 2009)

Agreed man everything looks great.


----------



## Budking (Apr 2, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Plants look awesome!
> 
> Take my advice and flower now, its going to be overgrown.
> Take a look at how small my plants were in vegg before I flowered and how big they were when done, ive seen mine grow 5x there size at least.





yea i took your advise and started flowering yesterday at 15 days of veg.

good call


----------



## Budking (Apr 2, 2009)

so i flowered yesterday at 15 days veg.  I finally put my carbon filter up and changed the nutes.......LOTS of algea!!!!....Damn .........so i clean as much as i could and removed the air stone that it was building up on changed the water here are some pics from yesterday


----------



## Growdude (Apr 3, 2009)

Man them plants look nice.


----------



## Budking (Apr 5, 2009)

5 days of flower


----------



## Dillan (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking sweet man the growth on them is amazing.


----------



## Budking (Apr 9, 2009)

they have really taken off!...started them on the booster last week and full strength today.


----------



## Budking (Apr 11, 2009)

i decided to run my other 1000w to try and get more light down below the foilage.  ive been trimming some of the fan leaves but not much help


----------



## Budking (Apr 12, 2009)

they are just now starting to show signs of flower.
so i upped the nutes again, and im running at 1800 ppm.
i also added my other 1000 watt HPS. so now there are currently 2 of them running.  things are going great, lots and lots of bud sites


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 12, 2009)

niclely set up BK some nice buddlies coming your way soon !


----------



## Barbapopa (Apr 12, 2009)

Those things work great.  My first hydro grow I did I used 2 of those in a wardrobe with 1 400w HPS and got an amazing 1/2 pound of White Widow.  I was using the 3 part GH nutes that came with the system.  I also had gnats, bugs in the roots and powdery mildew.  Even with all that I still got a good amount of smoke.
Your set up looks great.  I would still want to put down some plastic as I would hate anything bad to happen to your flooring.  Those plants are looking lush, I can not wait to see these girls in full bloom.


----------



## Budking (Apr 12, 2009)

Barbapopa said:
			
		

> Those things work great.  My first hydro grow I did I used 2 of those in a wardrobe with 1 400w HPS and got an amazing 1/2 pound of White Widow.  I was using the 3 part GH nutes that came with the system.  I also had gnats, bugs in the roots and powdery mildew.  Even with all that I still got a good amount of smoke.
> Your set up looks great.  I would still want to put down some plastic as I would hate anything bad to happen to your flooring.  Those plants are looking lush, I can not wait to see these girls in full bloom.




yeah your totally right, i plan to on the next round.  i was told the same thing earlier but my stuborn a** didnt want to do it haha, good call


----------



## Budking (Apr 19, 2009)

update....things are going good, i found that my max ppm is around 1700-1800ppm. wish i had more space to work with cause i still dont have much light getting to the bottom


----------



## Barbapopa (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow!  Those are looking sweet!  It's crazy how good they do considering how easy to use that system is.  It's the K.I.S.S. method in action.  I need to remind my self of that next time I get one of my "grand" ideas.  Could you put flouros around the side to get more light down there?


----------



## Budking (Apr 22, 2009)

yea i could and it would help a little, but its 2000watts and the bulbs are at a distance of 10-12 in. there getting alot of light, and even thought the lower buds dont always see direct light they will get real big:hubba:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice looking grow mate.
Looks like you'll have plenty of smoke for a while once there done


----------



## stonedrone (Apr 22, 2009)

looking very nice


----------



## Budking (Apr 25, 2009)

wow im running at around 2200 ppm and they are loving it!!!
tallest plant is currently 3ft 1"
though it seemed like it took longer to start flowering this time , they showed signs at about 2 weeks.   im currently at 24 days of flower and they drink up a few gallons a day.  running the 2nd 1000w has proved to be less problematic than i anticipated and the heat issues arnt a problem yet. temp @ 80-83F


----------



## Newbud (Apr 25, 2009)

Well i dunno bout ppm dont use it but it sounds high lol,
girls look nice though


----------



## Budking (Apr 25, 2009)

yea i think its a little high to, but my bitches are takin it like a champ.  LOL:hubba::hubba:


----------



## Newbud (Apr 25, 2009)

Budking said:
			
		

> yea i think its a little high to, but my bitches are takin it like a champ. LOL:hubba::hubba:


 
Some girls like things a little harder lol


----------



## Budking (May 7, 2009)

sorry its been so long ive been busy, anyway here are some pics


----------



## Budking (May 9, 2009)

i dont kow why i think it was due to an inconsistent light schedule for the first 10 days.


----------



## Mr. Moon (May 9, 2009)

no fuckin way?! that happened to me last year! what ppm did you start them on when they were little babies?


----------



## Budking (May 10, 2009)

pretty low around 600 mabye 1000.


----------



## kebnekajse (May 10, 2009)

Makes me real sad. Have you allready pulled them? I just had a hermie and it barely pollinated itself or the other girls around it. I cut it and smoked it, top notch stuff! So hermies are not tat bad after all.

Oh well, you will have a wicked grow your next run. Take care!
/k


----------



## swiftgt (May 10, 2009)

all your nute value sounds high man, 
do you normaly give them that much at 3 foot high?


----------



## Budking (May 10, 2009)

after a day of research i have decided that they are not hermie but severely stunted because my ppm was so high at times


----------



## Budking (Jun 16, 2009)

so hello all, ive been busy and wanted finish it up.

so the last pick that i posted was how the plants looked when i harvested.

each plant had between 15-20 tops so it wasnt as bad as i originally thought.

i cut around 53 days off flower, had about 1p of good dried finished product and a hole bunch of clippings and premature crap.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 16, 2009)

Budking said:
			
		

> after a day of research i have decided that they are not hermie but severely stunted because my ppm was so high at times



Your last pic posted did not look like there was any nute burn.

A pound is great but the buds in that picture do not look near fully formed.

Next grow flower earlier to avoid the over grow, As you seen it doesnt help anything and produces alot of lesser quality bud down low that doesnt get any light.

Awesome first round with the waterfarms .


----------



## Budking (Jun 24, 2009)

yea u were totaly right :doh:

im going to post pics of my new run i flowered at 9 days this time insted of 15day. they are 8 days into flower today and def a littler smaller. ive been running ppm at a consistant 900 and ph around 5.8.

Oh yea i forgot to tell everyone, about 2 weeks after i harvested. i tryed to calibrate my Hanna digital PH meter. and realized that it would not calibrate.  Come to find out at my local shop that i need to replace the probe inside the meter.......   so on top of all the other suspected problems my PH was prob. off as well


----------



## Newbud (Jun 25, 2009)

At least you know about the ph problem now 

How often would you usually calabrate the pen? I do mine every few weeks to be on the safe side.

Also, is there a reason for the low ph of 5.5?,,,thats a genuine question by the way not me picking faults


----------



## Budking (Jun 25, 2009)

its all good, no reason i know it should be a little higher, i aim for around 5.8-5.9. im just lazy and it usually drift up a bit.   i let it drift around a little less sweat off my back    i was calibrating the thing and i use both 7.01 and 4.01. when i would do it it appered to be calibrating and would work immidatly upon use......but give the thing an hour and it was way off. i took me a whle to pick up on it i guess i can blame it on the weed haha i feel much more confident and humbled at the same time.  




			
				Growdude said:
			
		

> Your last pic posted did not look like there was any nute burn.
> 
> A pound is great but the buds in that picture do not look near fully formed.
> 
> ...



yea i guess the pic was a little behind. one or to of the plants were fried when i cut. the top 1-2in were a whitish yellow and would crumble into dust.  so ill correct my self, i cut like 3 weeks after that pic but my point was between the high ppm and ph being off, the bud did not get any bigger than u see in the last pic i posted.  all that happened was all of the small groups of bud rippened up but never grew into the large colas i was expecting. bud turned out pretty good actually


----------



## Budking (Jul 2, 2009)

new pics taken few days ago at 12/13 days of flower


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

I was told by a GREAT dude"pinch off ALL bud sites 6" under canopy level".DAMN I'd show the results,but their not mine to share.I advise you to try this,on 1 plant.See 4 ur self.Really whats the harm.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

Bud sites not fan leaves.


----------



## highman (Jul 2, 2009)

what do you mean pinch off? literaly just pinch the locations?


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

Use a finger nail,add a lil pressure and kinda remove.You know not the fan leaf just the lil cluster.Better to kinda squeez/squish then sharp insterment.Kinda seal its self.This is only 6" and below-take em off.Only leave top 6" of bud sites.
 The "energy" travels up the stem/stalk.Each site is taking away from the energy"pop-corn buds".If the sites r not there-said enery continues to travel,forming overly sized monsters.
 Ever seen pics on here that look like arms?Would love to show ya,but you know.Please try it youll love it.Post 4 all 2 see.
                            NOT THE FAN LEAVES


----------



## ishnish (Jul 2, 2009)

beautiful...
:watchplant:


----------



## Growdude (Jul 2, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> I was told by a GREAT dude"pinch off ALL bud sites 6" under canopy level".DAMN I'd show the results,but their not mine to share.I advise you to try this,on 1 plant.See 4 ur self.Really whats the harm.




That seems like some bad advice, ALL the bud sites?  where will the buds form?

I agree removing lower branches will produce better main cola's.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on dude,really you think I'm tellin him to remove ALL bud sites?That would be well just????????
 Leave the top 6" on all colas.Huge buds!


----------



## Growdude (Jul 2, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> Come on dude,really you think I'm tellin him to remove ALL bud sites?That would be well just????????
> Leave the top 6" on all colas.Huge buds!



Its your quote, ALL is in caps.
And its not what I think that matters I have no intention on trying it.
I just dont want the OP to misunderstand.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 2, 2009)

O.k> i c what you mean,was phuccin blasted sorry.Leave all sites on every cola in the last 6".Leave the top 6" remove everything else,or not no harm done.Makes no diffrence 2 me


----------



## Budking (Jul 3, 2009)

i have tried many different versions of "pinching" and (not to step on anyone toes) but that is very bad advise. 1st u canot pinch after the initial veg stage. 2nd the amount of shock induced by removing half of the bud sites would greatly reduce bud production and not matter what way u do it, its worse than letting them be. u agree with growdude, u dont know what ur talking about....?    unless u are joking.... are you joking???       also pinching in the amount of space that i have would cause them to become wider than they already are and unfortunatly for me thats not a good thing.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 3, 2009)

I agreed because my wording was worded funny.Dont do it IDK.No feelings on my sleeves.With millions of ways 2 grow,I didn't know you held the keys.Brother I would never steer u wrong.I know the popcorn buds r depressing.Never maturing all @ once.I know whats poppin.Good luck.


----------



## Greenhead (Jul 3, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Just bury the ring in the hydroton, there should never be any water/nutes on the hydroton surface, that will eliminate algae.
> 
> This also prevents the ring from spitting.


 
Totally agree Green Funk causes FUNKY PROBLEMS! Aviod it and it is easy in this case.


----------



## MiracleDro (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey nice grow. I also use the waterfarms but not the res. I just use 10 individual buckets. It sucks having to top each one individually with water, but a lot less algae etc..
Also I made some covers for them out of that foam insulation you can get at the hardware store. I just made a square and cut a slit and hole for the step and airline to go through. It works really well.. Ill take a pic when the lights go on. I have also found I can use half the hydroton with these covers on since no light gets to the rockwool cube and below

Nice grow

edit* heres the pics


----------



## BOYSENBERRY (Aug 18, 2009)

If you remove all inner bud sites this will increase the size of top buds do this only in veg a week before bloom.


----------

